# Baitcasting Line recommendation



## njTom (Aug 19, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a fishing line for me to spool up on a Pflueger Trion 120yd/12lb baitcast reel? I just purchased my first baitcaster and am not sure what to put on it. I am looking for something that will be easy to cast and not cause to many birdsnests, since i will probably have quite a few  Most of the lakes I fish don't have too much heavy cover so I don't think I need braided line. How about Mono or Flouro? I will be using the reel mostly for spinnerbaits, plastics and shallow crankbaits.


----------



## redbug (Aug 19, 2009)

I would start with 12-14lb mono. it will cast well and be fairly easy to remove a backlash from. I am NOT a floro fan so I stay away from it.
You can go even heavier on the line until you get the casting down


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 19, 2009)

12lb Sufix Elite


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 19, 2009)

ill agree with redbug, mono is cheap so if you have to cutout a few big bird nests its no big deal, but after gaining experience transition to braid


----------



## njTom (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. I think I will use your suggetstions and go with 12lb mono. I fish trilene xl on my spinning reels and like the way it casts, so I am gonna go out tonight and pick some more up.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 20, 2009)

ok... you guys know you're going to have a fluoro guy jump in...

I still swear to this day, and the only line I use is 15# Seaguar Red Label fluoro... $12 per roll and I can fill 2 reels with it. When you reel the line, try to keep it as even as possible, and then stop spooling when it gets to about 1/16 from the top of the bevel on the spool on the reel. You can cut off line as you need it to make it work best for you.. I don't have too many backlashes anymore, so that's more of a personal thing, but it has caught more big bass for me than I can throw a stick at.

The Red Label diameter is about that of 12# mono, so you still have the small diameter, but a stronger line. For topwater, keep with the mono since it doesn't sink


----------



## poolie (Aug 20, 2009)

+ 1 on the Seaguar Red Label. Flouro has gotten a bad rap due to people not tying the knot properly... more specifically not wetting the line before clinching the knot. Once you get that down the stuff is great. 



russ010 said:


> ok... you guys know you're going to have a fluoro guy jump in...
> 
> I still swear to this day, and the only line I use is 15# Seaguar Red Label fluoro... $12 per roll and I can fill 2 reels with it. When you reel the line, try to keep it as even as possible, and then stop spooling when it gets to about 1/16 from the top of the bevel on the spool on the reel. You can cut off line as you need it to make it work best for you.. I don't have too many backlashes anymore, so that's more of a personal thing, but it has caught more big bass for me than I can throw a stick at.
> 
> The Red Label diameter is about that of 12# mono, so you still have the small diameter, but a stronger line. For topwater, keep with the mono since it doesn't sink


----------



## russ010 (Aug 20, 2009)

yea... that's what I forgot to mention - KNOTS.

You can tie a palomer knot, and it works for some people, but I've lost more fish on that knot with fluoro than I have anything... but, it does work for some people and I've seen the people who tie them catch big fish.

I tie the Improved Clinch knot... I have yet to have a knot break off - and when it does, 9 times out of 10 it's a bad spool of line.

One thing I see a lot of people do when they make their twist is to not twist it carefully - you don't want ANY overlaps when you cinch it down. Dont take your line and just spin the lure around - it will break off! Take your line through the eye of the lure, wrap it 5 times and when you come around on twist #6, take it through the loop you formed at the bottom, *wet the line now, and all of it*, then take your tag end back through the loop from the top of the twists. Now pull your tag end near the eye of the lure and HOLD IT THERE! Pull your main line down slowly but not all the way down, you are checking to see if you have any overlaps in your twists (this is where you break off because fluoro will cut into itself). The loop you made may be around the eye of your lure where you tied, so pull it off and to the top of the eye where you're tying the knot. Pinch the eye of the lure with the loop in front of your fingers and cinch it down. Now grab the tag end with your teeth and put slight pressure pulling down away from the main line, while keeping the main line tight. Once you do this, grab your lure or hook and pull the main line, then pull the tag end, then pull the main line once more. That knot will be SECURE. If your knot breaks, then pull off about 12" of line and do it over again. One other thing to check with fluoro is abrasion. If you can see tiny fibers sticking off the main line, or can feel it when you run it through your tongue/lips, it's best to keep pulling line off until you don't have any abrasion seen or felt. I promise you will catch more fish if you take your time tying your knot - I didn't retie once this past weekend (even though I should have) and I caught the near 7lb'r, lost the 2 good ones (due to hooks, which is something else I'll cover in a new post), a 4lb cat (every tournament here I catch a stupid cat)... then the other night I went to another lake and caught 3-4 bass, and then my first ever walleye (got to post those pics!).


----------



## njTom (Aug 20, 2009)

Alright now you guys are starting to confuse me. I was all set to buy Trilene xl Mono tonight but now Russ and Poolie have me thinking. I was told mono would be eaiser for a beginner on a baitcasting reel. Is that true or should I look into a stronger line like Flouro?


----------



## russ010 (Aug 20, 2009)

I started out with mono many years ago... but I taught my wife to throw with fluoro - now when she tries to throw a rod with mono on it, it runs like crazy...

I don't know the whole purpose of throwing one line to learn on compared to another - I personally think it's a bunch of hog wash.

If you let us know what specific reel you are using, we might be able to help you out a little more. I have certain reels that will not throw mono, but will throw fluoro, and I even have 1 reel that will only throw PLine Halo in 15#... weird stuff.

I personally don't think it's the line that your are learning to throw with, I think it's the lure or technique you are using. 

I use fluoro for EVERYTHING (jigs, worms, crankbaits, spinnerbaits) and mono only gets used for topwater (not frogs though). I don't like the stretch of mono, even though some people say it is necessary I don't think it is if you learn how the line is supposed to be used and customize your retrieve to match it. If I were you, I would buy 2 spools of line: 1 12# of whatever mono you like (I personally won't use any mono other than Trilene Big Game in 12# (that stuff is solid)... and in fluoro 15# Seaguar Red Label OR 15# Triple Fish. I like the Red Label more because I've only had 1 bad spool of line since I've been using it, and Triple Fish seems to be getting worse. 

I'll use the Trilene XL on spinning reels, but I don't throw them much...

Stay away from the Berkley Vanish, Transition and all that crap - it will give you a bad taste in your mouth for Fluoro (even though some guys praise it).. but when you've used "real" fluorocarbon line, it will be hard for you to pick mono up again.

So here's the questions:

1. What reel are you using, and what rod (length, action)
2. What technique, or will it be an all purpose setup


----------



## redbug (Aug 20, 2009)

Mono isn't easier just cheaper.... 
YOU WILL GET BACKLASHES.. so you will be replacing line more often until you get used to. floro can break if it gets kinked. that will happen with a back lash. floro will sink thus giving you more depth on your crank baits and other lures.
I have tried floro and just dont like it. the fact that the knots break if not perfect has a lot to do with it when I am in a tournament I need a line that I can tie quickly and not worry about breaking knots. mono has been doing the job for me for many years with out any issues.
I use IZORE line and McCoy mean green for everything


----------



## njTom (Aug 20, 2009)

Plfueger Trion LP reel on a 6'6" MH Fast action rod. I want to use this as an all purpose set up for now to see if I like baitcasting reels. If I do I will purchase others to fit my fishing techiniques. I mainly fish soft plastics, spinnerbaits, and crankbaits (shallow,to medium depth).


----------



## russ010 (Aug 20, 2009)

well... I would still use the 15# Seaguar Red Label.. if I went to throw mono I would either throw Big Game in 12# or McCoy Mean Grean in 12#...


----------



## ilinimud (Aug 20, 2009)

Im all about the Flouro also. The Triple Fish Russ mentioned is pretty good stuff. I havent had a chance to try the Red Label yet, but i will soon. Like Russ already posted, knots are VERY important. I sinch the knot down in my mouth so i know it is wet. When you do that you can feel how hot it gets, pretty crazy. I had alot of breakage problems with mono, so tried Fouro and wont go back. I actually dont even use Mono for topwater!  I see no reason to myself....


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Start with a big spool of a cheap mono. Berkely big game comes to mind, to get the art of casting down, as you will have to cut off and throw a lot away. Then, when you become proficient, switch to Seaguar Red Label. After Russ gave me a spool of that last fall that I tried, and then talking with a local striper guide, who knows his lines, and really loves this stuff, I decided I really like it. It definitely has better castability than P-line, at least on my reels. The thing with Triple-Fish is that there seems to be good spools, and bad spools. When you get a good one, you have a great line, but when you get a bad one, you have a horrible line. The accounts I have read have shown me that the quality is about 50 - 50 for good and bad ones. Not good odds in my book. I have never lost a fish with Seaguar, and I am not always big on retying. I personally used the palomar knot, and have yanked up some pretty big sticks, and a few big fish. I think it would yank up more big fish if I could get them to bite, but that is my current problem....


----------



## ilinimud (Aug 21, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> I personally used the palomar knot, and have yanked up some pretty big sticks, and a few big fish. I think it would yank up more big fish if I could get them to bite, but that is my current problem....



LoL, That is my current problem also!!


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 21, 2009)

I have only been throwing a baitcater for about 1 week, I started throwing my buddys last week in the yard, I knotted it up about 10 of 11 tries, I went and bought me a baitcaster saturday, Bass Pro Mega cast combo, I spooled it with 14lb trilene xt, put a rubber plug on and threw it at least 700 times over Saturday and Sunday.. I can keep a tight group around a bucket at 30-35 yds or so, I even put it in the bucket a cpl times... So in other words, Throw it at home a few hundred times before you go add a lure and try to fish it, Respool after you get done at home it will be all nicked and stuff when your done... I have a second baitcaster now that i was waiting on in the mail, It is a pinnacle, I can throw a weightless worm no problem with no inerta breaking at all, It just sings thru the air, I had 14 lb on that but it only holds about 65 yds of line, I was casting almost the entire spool, I have switched it out to 10lb trilene, and will eventually put braid on it...


----------



## slim357 (Aug 27, 2009)

njTom said:


> Alright now you guys are starting to confuse me. I was all set to buy Trilene xl Mono tonight but now Russ and Poolie have me thinking. I was told mono would be eaiser for a beginner on a baitcasting reel. Is that true or should I look into a stronger line like Flouro?


Go for the XT, xl is more suited for spinning gear, Ive been using xt and xl trilene for ever and dont think there is a better mono out there, Id also take it over floro or braid. Id go for 14 to 17lb test, unless your trying to get some crankbaits deep, then 12 test would do.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 27, 2009)

slim357 said:


> [Ive been using xt and xl trilene for ever and dont think there is a better mono out there




guess you've never tried McCoy Mean Green or Triple Fish X-rated mono lines... 12# Triple Fish is small diameter, and probably has the strength of 15#


----------



## redbug (Aug 27, 2009)

russ010 said:


> slim357 said:
> 
> 
> > [Ive been using xt and xl trilene for ever and dont think there is a better mono out there
> ...


I love the McCoy the probem i have is finding it. I ordered 2 1/4 pound spools this spring I also use izore line very good line if you can find it


----------



## russ010 (Aug 27, 2009)

redbug said:


> I love the McCoy the probem i have is finding it. I ordered 2 1/4 pound spools this spring I also use izore line very good line if you can find it



These are some of the best people you will ever work with.. if you do order from them, mention to them that they need to advertise on here... I actually get a discount with them because I order all my roboworms from them

https://www.fishermensheaven.com/store/categories.php?cat=112


----------



## njTom (Sep 4, 2009)

OK, I wanted to give a quick update to the post. I went through what fishing line I had and found a brand new spool of 12lb trilene xl. I respooled my Pfluger trion with it since I already had it and didn't have to spend any money. I adjusted the reel for the lure i was throwing,(Centrifugal brake,reel spool tention) and after about 8 casts I received a severe bachlash. So bad I had to cut out. After about 15 more casts I received another bad backlash so I put the baitcaster down and went back to the trusty spinning combo.I know, I need to practice!! I noticed that with mono the line seemed to really fly off the reel. Alot faster than I could control. So this weekend I am planning on trying the Seaguar Flouro that Russ recommended and give that a try. I will let everyone know how I make out.


----------



## jigster60 (Sep 6, 2009)

tighten your tension knob till ya almost can't cast the lure then also put the brakes all the way on then cast... You won't be able to cast it far... I presuming ur casting at least a 1/4 oz bait ... or practice lure... then as u throw the thing a few times ease the tension knob ever so slightly and repeat again and again as u ease the tension of the spool u'll finally start getting some distance and more accuracy then u can adjust ur brakes as u get better with it and change lure weights... also make some light practice cast with ur outfit and don't engage the thumbar but practice like ur casting and put ur thumb on the spool lightly so u'll get the feel of the weight of the bait and the amount of pressure the thumb generates on the spool do this several times then engage the thumbar... casting a baitcaster is very similar to cracking a whip motion... once u get the amount of tension right on the tension knob then u'll see how light u actually apply with ur thumb on the spool I hope this helps u I taught my 10 yr old stepson this way this summer he was casting my baitcasting ( Shimanos and Quantums)reels in 2 hrs and hardly backlashes at all anymore ... We all backlash so don't get discouraged my friend u'll get it... JIGGY


----------

